# Box Elder Sex



## Graybeard

We have box elders and I have been trying to remove the female trees. Just when I think I've got all the females removed other trees develop seeds. Did I miss them or can they be both?


----------



## Mike1950

my guess is it is not nice to try to fool mother nature- they just adapt....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

or they are a Z.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

Maybe the others identify as female

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

How the heck do you tell them apart? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

When I first read the into I was thinking oh no ... things about to get real here .... 
I didn't know trees had sex ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Karl_TN

woodman6415 said:


> When I first read the into I was thinking oh no ... things about to get real here ....
> I didn't know trees had sex ...



For your education:

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## woodman6415

Karl_TN said:


> For your Education:
> 
> View attachment 145200


Oh my ... I'll be keeping a little better eye on mine ... nasty buggers

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Graybeard

Figured this would go off the rails quickly. You tell them apart by the flowers. http://homeguides.sfgate.com/identification-box-elder-trees-male-female-96530.html
I suppose like most trees when stressed they produce more seed? Lucky their shallow rooted so it's easy to uproot them with a bobcat. If you cut them and don't treat the stumps you'll have tons of little ones coming from the base. I guess as a primary species they're doing what they're supposed to do. It's interesting their use as firewood is almost as good as cherry. I suppose we could use it as firewood esp. in the spring and early fall just to take the chill off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN

@Graybeard, I here maple wood can be good for smoking meat. Any idea if Box Elder is any good for this?


----------



## Graybeard

I don't know but I do know you can tap it for syrup. I'm told it's thinner so you need more to take syrup and it's darker with a heavier flavor. Maybe Sprucegum can talk about it?
We had a lot of oak, hickory, cherry and apple wood so that's what I mostly use for smoking. I do know box elder smells when it's turned green, not to appetizing IMO.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431

I cant stand the smell of green box elder for some reason. Dont even know what it the smell is like but its very differwnt and odd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

I would use it to smoke, smells bad. Come to Washington, you can buy better smoking stuff in the stores. Dern kids nowadays, next thing ya know they will be eatin soap and snorting rubbers....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> I would use it to smoke, smells bad. Come to Washington, you can buy better smoking stuff in the stores. Dern kids nowadays, next thing ya know they will be eatin soap and snorting rubbers....


Now that is funny right there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Graybeard said:


> Figured this would go off the rails quickly. You tell them apart by the flowers. http://homeguides.sfgate.com/identification-box-elder-trees-male-female-96530.html
> I suppose like most trees when stressed they produce more seed? Lucky their shallow rooted so it's easy to uproot them with a bobcat. If you cut them and don't treat the stumps you'll have tons of little ones coming from the base. I guess as a primary species they're doing what they're supposed to do. It's interesting their use as firewood is almost as good as cherry. I suppose we could use it as firewood esp. in the spring and early fall just to take the chill off.



I think it was 60 or 65 to one. Been a long time since I tried it for syrup.

We smoked some fish with it in the 90's, never did it again. I think the wood was to green.

Buy a goat, they pull them out by the roots. After its done, have it blessed and sell it off as Kosher...


----------



## robert flynt

I need some highly figured box elder burl since were on the box elder subject.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard

Funny you should mention that Robert. I'm amazed at all the box elder we have and none of it has the red that pieces I've seen here have. Not sure why that is. Mr. Peet?


----------



## Mike1950

robert flynt said:


> I need some highly figured box elder burl since were on the box elder subject.



have some but have to cut


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> I would use it to smoke, smells bad. Come to Washington, you can buy better smoking stuff in the stores. Dern kids nowadays, next thing ya know they will be eatin soap and snorting rubbers....


I've smoked with box elder before and I'd do it again. It was dry and I took the bark off (not something I usually do) before placing in smoker. I think some of the Northern Indian tribes used it for perserving their meats. Some say the smoke smells like burning wet leaves. But I didn't come to that conclusion. Most any wet wood will have a similar smell when burned. Common advice is not to use the softer woods - like box elder and conifers. Yet, there are a number of regions of the world that use just those woods. H. E. Double Hockey Sticks - some people say never smoke with "Skeet. Says it is a bitter taste. That's news to me and a bunch of smokers in West Texas! Now those 'Skeet borer grubs do leave a rather burnt grub smell though!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Graybeard said:


> Funny you should mention that Robert. I'm amazed at all the box elder we have and none of it has the red that pieces I've seen here have. Not sure why that is. Mr. Peet?



David, many of the Boxelder trees around here are ridden with tiny bore holes. Look closely at the red streaks in my Boxelder posts to see the holes. Seems to me the red flame is stress related. 

Also, I thought you might find this discussion with out departed leader Kevin interesting:
https://woodbarter.com/threads/boxelder-how-to-know-if-a-tree-is-flamin.4782/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415

Mike Hill said:


> I've smoked with box elder before and I'd do it again. It was dry and I took the bark off (not something I usually do) before placing in smoker. I think some of the Northern Indian tribes used it for perserving their meats. Some say the smoke smells like burning wet leaves. But I didn't come to that conclusion. Most any wet wood will have a similar smell when burned. Common advice is not to use the softer woods - like box elder and conifers. Yet, there are a number of regions of the world that use just those woods. H. E. Double Hockey Sticks - some people say never smoke with "Skeet. Says it is a bitter taste. That's news to me and a bunch of smokers in West Texas! Now those 'Skeet borer grubs do leave a rather burnt grub smell though!


Who spreads that ridiculous lie about Skeet ? .... I've never used anything but skeet and pecan ..


----------



## gman2431

woodman6415 said:


> Who spreads that ridiculous lie about Skeet ? .... I've never used anything but skeet and pecan ..



Ill bite... I dont like it personally, only use fruit woods but i did try mountain mahogany once when i think Barry was talking about it and it wasnt bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

hickory- cherry apple and maple here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Mike1950 said:


> hickory- cherry apple and maple here


Hickory/pecan is one of my favs

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415

I've smoked my award winning pork ribs for @Tony and wife pretty sure he ate his weight in ribs .. no complaints... also had Nick Agar over for some slow smoked Mesquite pork
Ribs ... my friend George .. his wife and a couple of thier friends ... 3 large racks ... no left overs ... we really don't have access to other hardwoods for smoking... if I did I'd give them a try...


----------



## Mr. Peet

Graybeard said:


> Funny you should mention that Robert. I'm amazed at all the box elder we have and none of it has the red that pieces I've seen here have. Not sure why that is. Mr. Peet?



Karl hit the nail. The pinks and reds are stress related. North of Interstate 80, the chance of star-burst red flames in 'box elder' seems to decrease. South of it, the box elder beetle is more common, and as it bores infection spreads. This stress and often others results with the staining, similar to sap stain in 'sugar maple' and others used in sugaring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Wendell, you need to make a roadtrip over to Seguin and pick up some pecan. Supposedly most of the biggie-high ranked "Q places in the BBQ belt use oak. But I like Skeet or rather a combo of lump oak charcoal and Skeet wood for flavor. Funny thing. West Tenn. and the Mid-west apparently don't like much smoke on their smoked meats and that is where most of the Anti-Skeet comments come from. Says smoke is bitter - they probably think the easter bunny is real too. One of the early BBQ roadtrip books (early 90's I believe) - Smokestack Lightning - the authors keep on saying "too much smoke". Is there really such a thing? Just had some bbq from KC and it did not have much of a smoke flavor. So if you don't like smoke -----then what do you have ------ roast meat. Why go to the trouble? Just stick your meat in the oven covered in foil and bbq sauce and don't call it bbq! Here in Smashville, hickory is king. I think lots of people would swoon and faint if you fed them something besides hickory smoked pulled pork. Little do they know, I don't use hickory very often - and they still like it. H. E. double hockey sticks, they did not even know what a brisket was when I moved here 40 years ago. But then again, I did not know what country ham or chess pie was either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415

Mike Hill said:


> Wendell, you need to make a roadtrip over to Seguin and pick up some pecan. Supposedly most of the biggie-high ranked "Q places in the BBQ belt use oak. But I like Skeet or rather a combo of lump oak charcoal and Skeet wood for flavor. Funny thing. West Tenn. and the Mid-west apparently don't like much smoke on their smoked meats and that is where most of the Anti-Skeet comments come from. Says smoke is bitter - they probably think the easter bunny is real too. One of the early BBQ roadtrip books (early 90's I believe) - Smokestack Lightning - the authors keep on saying "too much smoke". Is there really such a thing? Just had some bbq from KC and it did not have much of a smoke flavor. So if you don't like smoke -----then what do you have ------ roast meat. Why go to the trouble? Just stick your meat in the oven covered in foil and bbq sauce and don't call it bbq! Here in Smashville, hickory is king. I think lots of people would swoon and faint if you fed them something besides hickory smoked pulled pork. Little do they know, I don't use hickory very often - and they still like it. H. E. double hockey sticks, they did not even know what a brisket was when I moved here 40 years ago. But then again, I did not know what country ham or chess pie was either.


Thanks .. I usually have access to a lot of pecan from back home in west Texas ... and didn't hurt when I was full time in cabinet business about every 4 job was pecan/hickory ... the off falls never ever went in trash ... 
I've smoked a lot of briskets over the years and agree if your not going to slow smoke it .. wrap in foil and throw in oven .... even with BBQ sauce it will still just be a roast ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodman6415 said:


> Thanks .. I usually have access to a lot of pecan from back home in west Texas ... and didn't hurt when I was full time in cabinet business about every 4 job was pecan/hickory ... the off falls never ever went in trash ...
> I've smoked a lot of briskets over the years and agree if your not going to slow smoke it .. wrap in foil and throw in oven .... even with BBQ sauce it will still just be a roast ...



I agree, slow and smokey is good. Love hickory smoked brisket. Maple and squeet are a little harsh for my tastes. Apple peach cherry and plum are alright.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

Too bad @woodtickgreg wasnt closer I coulda dropped a cherry tree and sent ya tons of smoking wood when he came down. I got 7 acres full of em.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'd love to trade a bunch of cherry logs for some skeet and pecan logs! Wish y'all were closer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt

Graybeard said:


> Funny you should mention that Robert. I'm amazed at all the box elder we have and none of it has the red that pieces I've seen here have. Not sure why that is. Mr. Peet?


I I think bugs that invade the tree is what causes the red color. The insect that attack the trees must not be native to your area.


----------



## robert flynt

Mike1950 said:


> have some but have to cut
> 
> View attachment 145246


What are getting for it in knife block or something I can cut in to blocks?


----------



## robert flynt

I find it has a earthy smell when your drying it.


----------



## Mike1950

robert flynt said:


> What are getting for it in knife block or something I can cut in to blocks?


Those were $5 each. I seldom sell whole elder chunks. Too much junk and too little good wood


----------



## robert flynt

I'll take 10 when you get them cut. I like box elder burl because it takes dye well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## larry C

Graybeard said:


> We have box elders and I have been trying to remove the female trees. Just when I think I've got all the females removed other trees develop seeds. Did I miss them or can they be both?



Dave, are you anywhere near Danbury? We used to hunt, fish, and snowmobile on 26 Lakes area....(Howman's Resort) I saw you were from Grant County, I had to ask....
Larry


----------



## Graybeard

Larry, we live down in the southwest corner of the state not far from the Iowa and Ill. borders. I've mountain biked in the Rainbow Lake Wilderness area near Danbury. Actually came across a pack of wolves and had over 35 ticks on me when I was done. Good memories?


----------



## larry C

Graybeard said:


> Larry, we live down in the southwest corner of the state not far from the Iowa and Ill. borders. I've mountain biked in the Rainbow Lake Wilderness area near Danbury. Actually came across a pack of wolves and had over 35 ticks on me when I was done. Good memories?


 
The wolf part sounded pretty good, not so sure about the ticks though.....down here in the deep south, (Lower Alabama) we've got a lot of ticks, and other insect pests also....we have some good friends who live a mile or so south of Guttenburg, Iowa, we try to visit them every year or so...


----------



## Mike Hill

As I am sitting here on the porch in my van seat lounge chair, flossing my toes and picking my nose (or is it the other way around?), an epiphany hit me aside the head like a 2x4! This is a thread about box elder sexing and ticks. 'Bout right for my hillbilly roots - yet still scary! No I don't hear banjer music, but I do think I see a little fuschia man twirling his turquoise parasol, whilst frolicking thru the "skeet patch hand in hand wit' Olive Oyl and singing, "I've Got The Hungries For Your Love And I'm Waiting In Your Welfare Line"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

robert flynt said:


> I'll take 10 when you get them cut. I like box elder burl because it takes dye well.



Just saw this- 1.75 x 1 x 5.5 work?


----------



## woodman6415

Mike Hill said:


> As I am sitting here on the porch in my van seat lounge chair, flossing my toes and picking my nose (or is it the other way around?), an epiphany hit me aside the head like a 2x4! This is a thread about box elder sexing and ticks. 'Bout right for my hillbilly roots - yet still scary! No I don't hear banjer music, but I do think I see a little fuschia man twirling his turquoise parasol, whilst frolicking thru the "skeet patch hand in hand wit' Olive Oyl and singing, "I've Got The Hungries For Your Love And I'm Waiting In Your Welfare Line"


You might consider stepping back away from those cartel drugs my friend ..


----------



## Mike Hill

Snorting too much walnut dust - eh?


----------



## robert flynt

Mike1950 said:


> Just saw this- 1.75 x 1 x 5.5 work?


You can make the length 5" and if you wood make the width 1 1/8 to 1 1/4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

robert flynt said:


> You can make the length 5" and if you wood make the width 1 1/8 to 1 1/4.


I will cut tomorrow. Ty

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter

Nature Man said:


> How the heck do you tell them apart? Chuck


The female have winged seeds and the males have pollen stems. I actually was looking for Box Elder yesterday on the farm and found some! Yea. Now to determine if they have any flame. Here is a photo of a frmale.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

